# 3 Bike Topporail Rack For Sale



## Eorb (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, I have done it, I have gone to the dark side and purchased a Class A. That means we traded in our beloved 21RS. What a great trailer, my wife was very sad to see it go. However, since we traded it, we took off all our "mods". I have a white 3 bike Topporail rack for sale. This is the rack made in Canada that sits above the propane tanks. All the parts are there it is in great shape, only used twice. Of all the mods we made, this was my favorite (and most expensive!) I have to say, the two times we used it, it more than made up for the costs, It held all 3 bikes as rigid as could be, and did not require the bikes to be taken down to set up. I love this rack. However, no need for it now. I will let it go for $400 plus shipping. (I am in the Orlando area) This is about a $300 savings from my price. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Interested. Need to see a photo if you have one. eMail it to

hautevue *at* comcast *dot* net

The issue is, ?will it fit over my two tanks on a 268RL?

For me the mounting there solves the problem of carrying 3 bikes on my TV. I now have a Bodiak hitch assembly that mounts to the "tow rings" on the front of the Ford Expedition. Then I can put the bike rack in the Bodiak socket, BUT the bikes stick up quite a bit and definitely affect the headlight effectiveness. Your unit might be a great solution.

Thanks!

Regards,

Art


----------



## Gbadmc (Jun 14, 2009)

If Art can't use it, I probably could. I currently use a 3 bike rack mounted to a collar around the hitch shank. It works well but the bikes have to come off every time I un-hitch. I'm thinking of switching to a setup like yours or an over the bed rack for the truck. Good luck with your new rig.

Gary


----------



## Eorb (Nov 5, 2008)

Gary,
I will let you know. Art is still checking to see if it will fit. I am sure it will fit any Outback trailer, but he just needs to make sure. Rob



Gbadmc said:


> If Art can't use it, I probably could. I currently use a 3 bike rack mounted to a collar around the hitch shank. It works well but the bikes have to come off every time I un-hitch. I'm thinking of switching to a setup like yours or an over the bed rack for the truck. Good luck with your new rig.
> 
> Gary


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

**Deleted duplicate post**


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

Interested if you don't sell it.

We are a family of 5 with 4 adult bikes; this would be quite useful. We can't go new and have not seen any used.

Let me know if it doesn't work out.


----------

